# Best value, lightweight XC saddle



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm in the market for a new, lightweight saddle for XC use - but don't want to spend a lot. I've searched around but don't know what's good and what's not. I'm not too worried about it fitting my arse as I'm quite adaptable 
Any suggestions?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> I'm in the market for a new, lightweight saddle for XC use - but don't want to spend a lot. I've searched around but don't know what's good and what's not. I'm not too worried about it fitting my arse as I'm quite adaptable
> Any suggestions?


Ha,ha so your ass is quite adaptable. :eekster::eekster:Well then throw a dart and have at it. My first priority is comfortability then weight and looks. These may be too much $ but are excellent light saddles. Selle Italia Saddles | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Ha,ha so your ass is quite adaptable. :eekster::eekster:Well then throw a dart and have at it. My first priority is comfortability then weight and looks.


Useful. Thanks a lot


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 6, 2008)

I put a Tioga Twin Tail on my 1X9 hardtail this summer and I really like it. I just did a 40 mile race and it was very comfortable, I'm thinking of putting one on my road bike. Under 150 grams and about $50 shipped on Ebay.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

robc in wi said:


> I put a Tioga Twin Tail on my 1X9 hardtail this summer and I really like it. I just did a 40 mile race and it was very comfortable, I'm thinking of putting one on my road bike. Under 150 grams and about $50 shipped on Ebay.


Damn - I'm in the UK and the best price is £72 which is more than double what you paid! Neat looking saddle though...


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

Well there are a bunch of "San Marco" full carbon saddles on e-bay for about $40 U.S. Granted they're all from China. . . . . . . . .but they only weigh 105 grams!

Of course if you don't mind spending a few dollars you can look for a Dash Cycles saddle on e-bay. They make some as light at 47grams. Chit ain't cheap though, but I've seen a few on the flea bay. . .


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

For the money, I haven't found a better saddle. Very comfortable, good looks and not too heavy at all.

Charge Spoon Cromo Saddle > Components > Saddles and Seatposts > Saddles | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


----------



## SandSpur (Mar 19, 2013)

You wont catch me getting a saddle off ebay. There are so many counterfeits that it makes it hard to determine which ones are legitimate. 

Sometimes the claimed weight of the saddle and the one that actually arrives are different, by more than 100 grams..

Sometimes they actually claim the correct weight but when you compare what the saddle should weigh on the manufacturers website you see a huge difference.

You can add in all these ebay brake rotors into the same category...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> For the money, I haven't found a better saddle. Very comfortable, good looks and not too heavy at all.
> 
> Charge Spoon Cromo Saddle > Components > Saddles and Seatposts > Saddles | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop


That looks like a good MTB saddle, but not "lightweight XC". I'd probably consider 200g and less to be "lighweight" and the Selle Italia SLR is kind of the benchmark by which other saddles of the same category are measured, ranging from nearly 200g to nearly 100g. The SLR is pricy though and it would suck to break a $250 saddle, so I can see where the OP is coming from. There are some decent saddles out there that copy the design or idea for less, even from "mtb companies" and not obscure chinese amazon sellers.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

^^I have three of those saddles and love them, but would have to agree that they are not "xc light".


----------



## scatterbrained (Mar 11, 2008)

SandSpur said:


> You wont catch me getting a saddle off ebay. There are so many counterfeits that it makes it hard to determine which ones are legitimate.
> 
> Sometimes the claimed weight of the saddle and the one that actually arrives are different, by more than 100 grams..
> 
> ...


I have a general rule of thumb that if it's "new" and the price is too good to be true then it's a Chinese knock off. That said, I'll buy used kit from places like Pros Closet off e-bay all day long. Bikewagon tends to have pretty good deals on new components as well. The Chinese saddle was a bit of a tongue in cheek post. 

Dash makes seats for roadies an time trials guys that are stupid light. Don't know about crash worthiness though. . .

Hitmen...that Charge saddle looks pretty good. Cheap too, I may have to pick one up. . . .


----------



## BrentP (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of the WTB Devo SLT with titanium rails... super light (215 gms) and absolutely the most comfortable, lightweight XC saddle I've ever ridden on. I have them on all my bikes with the exception of one of them, on which I have a WTB Silverado (basically a longer nose version of the Devo). If you're on a 2x10 29er, then I recommend the Silverado because you can slide a little further forward on the long grinding climbs, otherwise the Devo is my choice.

Here's a LINK to the Devo from Chain Reaction in the U.K. I always shop around on eBay until I find the price I want, and can usually pick them up for around $75 compared to $150 retail.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

I love my wtb volt. The 280g "race" version is $50 but there are lighter versions for more $$

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## joshhan (Apr 1, 2011)

Selle Italia Saddles | Competitive Cyclist


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> Useful. Thanks a lot


Oh sorry I revamped it for you.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Oh sorry I revamped it for you.


Those Selle Italia SLR are very nice but all are expensive. I'm watching a few slightly used ones on eBay (not Buy-it-Now from Taiwan) from reputable sellers to see what they go for.


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> I'm in the market for a new, lightweight saddle for XC use - but don't want to spend a lot. I've searched around but don't know what's good and what's not. I'm not too worried about it fitting my arse as I'm quite adaptable
> Any suggestions?


Saddles are completely subjective. The saddle I love you, may hate. If it we me (and you're not) I'd go with the Terry Fly with Cro-moly rails @ $60. I ride the Fly with Ti rails, but it runs $120 retail.

I believe Terry contracts with Selle Italia to build their saddles.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I bought a velo saddle thats pretty light as well as confy. It was really cheap at like 40 bucks.


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

Very happy with this on my road bike: San Marco SKN Saddle Review - BikeRadar

This replaced a slightly heavier CroMo railed version that had a slightly smaller cutout in the back but otherwise an identical profile.

Bike Nashbar and Performance Bicycle in the US sell them at $65. Claimed weight 190 g.

They also sell a similar carbon railed version with a smaller cutout and a narower back (130 mm instead of 150 mm). $100 and claimed weight 129 g.

Selle San Marco Aspide Carbon FX Saddle Review - BikeRadar

Selle San Marco Aspide Carbon FX Saddle - Saddles On Sale Up to $220

Wiggle has got it, too, but it's more expensive.

For reference, I like a narrow nose and a wide flat back (I'm talking saddles here!). I never got along well with Flite saddles -- too narrow and too rounded. I loved the Turbomatic because of the wide flat back of the saddle.


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

Jayem said:


> That looks like a good MTB saddle, but not "lightweight XC". I'd probably consider 200g and less to be "lighweight" and the Selle Italia SLR is kind of the benchmark by which other saddles of the same category are measured, ranging from nearly 200g to nearly 100g. The SLR is pricy though and it would suck to break a $250 saddle, so I can see where the OP is coming from. There are some decent saddles out there that copy the design or idea for less, even from "mtb companies" and not obscure chinese amazon sellers.


OP also said he wanted "best value" and "don't want to spend a lot." I get it the Spoon isn't the lightest, but at nearly 1/10th the price of your example I'll take the 70gm and $223 any day!


----------



## TAOS1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with the hollow saddles?

Optional Color Vertu Ccav s Sport Cycling Bikebicycle Hollow Seat Saddle Cushion | eBay


----------



## emoe (Sep 9, 2013)

TAOS1 said:


> Anyone have any experience with the hollow saddles?
> 
> Optional Color Vertu Ccav s Sport Cycling Bikebicycle Hollow Seat Saddle Cushion | eBay


Man I cant see those holding up well for very long.. I see a trip in an ambulance to have a seat tube extraction.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

TAOS1 said:


> Anyone have any experience with the hollow saddles?
> 
> Optional Color Vertu Ccav s Sport Cycling Bikebicycle Hollow Seat Saddle Cushion | eBay


Looks like adirect copy of a Tioga Spyder which are much more expensive. Even with a Tioga, they say you should replace every year.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

TAOS1 said:


> Anyone have any experience with the hollow saddles?
> 
> Optional Color Vertu Ccav s Sport Cycling Bikebicycle Hollow Seat Saddle Cushion | eBay


I refuse to believe that that could be comfortable!


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Delete


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> OP also said he wanted "best value" and "don't want to spend a lot." I get it the Spoon isn't the lightest, but at nearly 1/10th the price of your example I'll take the 70gm and $223 any day!


Well sure, but then it's just a mtb saddle, not a "lightweight XC saddle" as titled. You can get SLR saddles for around half that price BTW.


----------



## ccaddy (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a Tioga Spider on my mtb and the rails bent at the rear after one season of use .
Turns out the Spider is recomended for road use and not mtb .
They have a different model for mtb'n .


----------



## BrentP (Jul 6, 2007)

I just got a killer deal on an ultra-lightweight XC/Cyclocross saddle that I put on my Santa Cruz Highball hardtail. Not only is it light, but the comfort is outstanding for something in this class.

It's the Selle San Marco Aspide Carbon FX, 129 gms (mine actually weighed in at *124 gms*). MSRP is $265, and performancebike.com has them on sale for *$99*.... Yes, you read that right! I already have a second one on the way.


----------



## Bodgy (Mar 5, 2015)

TAOS1 said:


> Anyone have any experience with the hollow saddles?
> 
> Optional Color Vertu Ccav s Sport Cycling Bikebicycle Hollow Seat Saddle Cushion | eBay


I had a Vertu saddle. lasted 100Kms on mostly Xc with some all mountain. Still only cost $11 on ePay. Actual weight was 92 grms as opposed to my Prologo @ 120 grms. Didn't suffer a seat post enema but the plastic material began to split around the two rear support. It was surprisingly comfortable, whilst it lasted.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Probably not nearly as light as you're looking for, but comfortable enough, and dirty dirt cheap. 

Nashbar FR1 - 250g - $25
Vader Saddle - 305g - $8 

Theres also plenty of Chinese CF options on ebay.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

8iking VIIking said:


> I love my wtb volt. The 280g "race" version is $50 but there are lighter versions for more $$
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


My favorite as well. I paid about $75 for the 200g Team version. The Team version of most WTB saddles look to all weigh in right around 200g.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

HitmenOnlyInc said:


> For the money, I haven't found a better saddle. Very comfortable, good looks and not too heavy at all.


Seconded. Why should something as simple as a saddle cost a fortune? Charge got the fundamentals spot on without adding costly frills.


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

On-One Bignose EVO.

20 quid. 280 grams.

On-One Bignose Evo Saddle | On - One


----------



## Bodgy (Mar 5, 2015)

I just bought one of these, $42, 100 grms and all carbon. Will see how long it lasts


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

I am a sucker for take off saddles on ebay!

I have a WCS Contrail shipped $25








RITCHEY STREEM V2 BLACK SADDLE , PU Leather,Nylon + CF Shell,Hollow Cr-Mo Rail Ebay $25 








all black Black labeling Specialized Toupe $50

looks like this, no Idea where it came from. I am guessing take off, but not sure what. 








I have this one that I won for free from Epic Rides  








Out of all of those I like the contrail the best on my 29er... however at the moment I stole it for the Trek Crossrip. With the Ergon being back on 29er.

the streem is best for my single speed which has the most saddle to bar drop. The Specialized is on Road bike.

Can't say I've invested much $$ into saddles. Oh I put the stock Trek Crossrip saddle on 29er and it only lasted for 1/4 mile and that was pavement.... :eekster:

Comp contrails are dime a dozen, a bit heavier though.. abd a smidgit wider than the streems. contrail also flairs in rear which is nice offroad. or on a road bike that you don't want to slide much on.

However that streem cover is like glue with lycra! but it is narrow!


----------

